# Chemical Guys Citrus Wash 1:4000 dillution



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes it can be diluted to 1:4000
Here's the photos 





Well, from know on, this is my top shampoo. It gives a different and very high gloss finish to my car. 
Also, my wife said that, did you wax your car ? Nope , just wash it with Cguys citrus wash and gloss, and she get shocked


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

This shampoo rules. :thumb: I use around 1:2000, but that's still insane high ratio (most washes have 1:128) and the solution is pretty slick.

Was it slick enough even at 1:4000?


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Was it slick enough even at 1:4000?


Yeap, it's still slick at 1:4000


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

My simple maths suggests that is 1:400 not 1:4000 ???


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Avanti said:


> My simple maths suggests that is 1:400 not 1:4000 ???


1 ml to aprox. 4 liters, that's 1:4000...

I usually use 10 ml (one capfull) to aprox. 16l (a 5 galon bucket, not full), that's 1:1600 and that makes a solution really strong enough. A galon of this soap will last forever (aprox 500 washes)! 

:detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> My simple maths suggests that is 1:400 not 1:4000 ???


Looks to be around 400 too 500 too one but certainly not 4000 too 1:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> 1 ml to aprox. 4 liters, that's 1:4000...
> 
> I usually use 10 ml (one capfull) to aprox. 16l (a 5 galon bucket, not full), that's 1:1600 and that makes a solution really strong enough. A galon of this soap will last forever (aprox 500 washes)!
> 
> :detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer:


The original poster has put 11 ml into a 5 gallon bucket/mop bucket and its no more than half full.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

1000 ml = 1litre
1ml to 4 litres makes it 1:4000


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill58 said:


> 1000 ml = 1litre
> 1ml to 4 litres makes it 1:4000


You can just see the original posters finger in the shot and that seringe is much larger that 5 has to be 10's of units not 5ml surely i know its all a question of perspective but each little mark must be one ml and the numbers are tens of units not a single ml.
Hey im not knocking it if it is only one ml in there then Rock on but i cant see it sorry..


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

james_death said:


> You can just see the original posters finger in the shot and that seringe is much larger that 5 has to be 10's of units not 5ml surely i know its all a question of perspective but each little mark must be one ml and the numbers are tens of units not a single ml.
> Hey im not knocking it if it is only one ml in there then Rock on but i cant see it sorry..


I bet it's a 5 ml seringe mate...  Compare the diameter of the cilinder to the grouting point tip. It's clearly a 5 ml seringe. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think that is 1ml by the way. It look like a lot but it isn't really.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

It sure is a 5ml seringe it says it on the seringe lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike_T said:


> I bet it's a 5 ml seringe mate...  Compare the diameter of the cilinder to the grouting point tip. It's clearly a 5 ml seringe. :thumb:


I stand corrected, indeed it is a 5ml syringe


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

1.25ml there, if we're being totally anal :lol:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I've had this as my default filthy car wash for probably 3 or 4 years. I've not diluted it to those levels, however half a cap in a 12 litre bucket gives a slick solution so the mitt glides over the car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hair Bear said:


> 1.25ml there, if we're being totally anal :lol:


I think i need a colonic :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re (Jan 27, 2011)

Think this might be my next purchase. Thats a great dillution ratio :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross said:


>


Come on ross, put us all straight...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I use that cg cwg, it's nice for washing sealants. 

It says 1 cap full to 4-5 gallons on the bottle! And that is a bloody small cap!!!
I always use it stronger at about 20ml to 2 gallons for normal wash, and about 60ml to 2 gallons for a cleansing wash. 

It's good, but I stick to meg's soft wash gel for waxes.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I used Sonax, Arexons, Turtle wax, Meguiars and Atas (italian) . But , finally I used CGuys citrus wash and gloss not citrus daily (which will strip the LSP's). From now on, citrus wash and gloss is my top shampoo. Because, it's a very high dillution ratio, in which, when you hold the bottle, you can really see that it's very concentrated.
By the way, from the pictures, you can see that it's a 5ml syringe. And I put 1.25 ml I guess. But it doesn't matter, just I want to show you that it's very concentrated. 
:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got myself a small bottle (16oz/473ml) of Citrus Wash Daily- Citrus Based pH NEUTRAL Hyper Concentrated Shampoo with EXTREME SUDS II to try after I've finished my Megs Shampoo Plus.
If I like it I think it will be my go to shampoo and I'll but the 3.78L next. At CG dilution ratios even if you half them they make the the best value for money shampoos on the market.


----------



## Tlionhart (Dec 27, 2010)

this stuff is my no.1 car wash that I use. However Im still on my first bottle. Only problem I'm encountering is that the liquid has gone really gooey, that its hard to get out of the bottle. Even if I shake the bottle very well, so I've stopped using it for now. Any solutions?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Tlionhart said:


> this stuff is my no.1 car wash that I use. However Im still on my first bottle. Only problem I'm encountering is that the liquid has gone really gooey, that its hard to get out of the bottle. Even if I shake the bottle very well, so I've stopped using it for now. Any solutions?


Might just be the cold weather, bring it in doors for 24hrs to see if it mixes any better.


----------



## Tlionhart (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks! I will give it a try. If not looks like its a new bottle. Never mind, at least it costs a few quid in comparison to AG body wash which I don't think is nowhere as good


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Tlionhart said:


> thanks! I will give it a try. If not looks like its a new bottle. Never mind, at least it costs a few quid in comparison to AG body wash which I don't think is nowhere as good


It's been a few years since I used AG body wash shampoo. This was my first car shampoo and it seemed to do it's job. I'm laughing now when I think I could drive into town buy some AG shampoo, SRP & EGP and still get change out of £20.

Then I discovered DW forums and got OCD & another mortgage :wall:


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

can anyome confirm cwg is LSP/wax safe?

i been looking at Dodo BTM but recently got CWG in my toolkit but was worried it might be too too strong.


----------



## robertn (Apr 20, 2010)

It's fine at the one cap per four/five gallons normal dilution. It does a great job of removing wax at 1fl oz per gallon.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ive had a bottle for years (admittedly tried others along the way) and it remains my winter shampoo, but if too concentrated it can have an affect on your lsp from what i have seen


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Tlionhart said:


> this stuff is my no.1 car wash that I use. However Im still on my first bottle. Only problem I'm encountering is that the liquid has gone really gooey, that its hard to get out of the bottle. Even if I shake the bottle very well, so I've stopped using it for now. Any solutions?


Same thing happen to mine, its all thick and mushy and the cap with the flip top has also blocked  It's separated too, I did leave it in a warm room but it's still a bit mushy like


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine separates in the bottle when left for a while, a good shake and it's back to normal.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

is it this shampoo?:

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=70&idcategory=76

If so, that's 4500 washes per tub, at .55p per wash :doublesho

Unless it's a US gallon then it's only 3760 washes at .66p per wash


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> is it this shampoo?:
> 
> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=70&idcategory=76
> 
> ...


You only need 1.1365ml of shampoo to 1 uk gallon or 4.5L of water. A 3 gallon bucket will cost you under 3p. Even if you mixed it 2000:1 it would only cost 6p a wash.
At 4000:1 a US gallon, 3.78L will make 15,100L of shampoo.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This one is 4000:1 http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Daily_car_wash_shampoos_CITRUS_BASED_p/citwsh.htm


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ross said:


> This one is 4000:1 http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Daily_car_wash_shampoos_CITRUS_BASED_p/citwsh.htm


Looking at the colour in the first picture I think it's this one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That one being 4000:1 is news to me:lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ross said:


> That one being 4000:1 is news to me:lol:


Well you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I will have to get the new one then well I am starting to run short on shampoo:lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ross said:


> I will have to get the new one then well I am starting to run short on shampoo:lol:


Could be a while then before your next purchase:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

GSVHammer said:


> Could be a while then before your next purchase:thumb:


2014 I think


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ross said:


> 2014 I think


:lol:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> 2014 I think


Make a CG and BTBM ****tail?? I know you drink that Dodo stuff!! :lol:

You might finish it quicker then


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Make a CG and BTBM ****tail?? I know you drink that Dodo stuff!! :lol:
> 
> You might finish it quicker then


A Born to be Citrus ****tail:lol:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> A Born to be Citrus ****tail:lol:


On the rocks... shaken not stirred???
:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> On the rocks... shaken not stirred???
> :lol:


Nah a blast with a PW lance:lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thats potent stuff lol , 1:4000 wow


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

recently purchased the citrus wash and gloss and still to try it reccomendation is 1/2 oz per 2 gallon, approx 15ml. was going to try this today but got rained off while doing my wheels.

But it looks like ill get away with this at a much lower conc.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

4000:1 will do the cleaning job well, but for good lubrication and gloss enhancing, stick with 1 cap per 4-5 US gallons...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> 4000:1 will do the cleaning job well, but for good lubrication and gloss enhancing, stick with 1 cap per 4-5 US gallons...


Which size cap, 16oz or 1US gallon?

I'll have to see how many ml are in both caps.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> Which size cap, 16oz or 1US gallon?
> 
> I'll have to see how many ml are in both caps.


I puted the same question to myself a time ago. So I've made some measurement. It's hard to belive, but both caps have exactly the same volume. :doublesho The volume is 10 ml. :tumbleweed:

Hope that helped.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> 4000:1 will do the cleaning job well, but for good lubrication and gloss enhancing, stick with 1 cap per 4-5 US gallons...


That makes the ratio 2000:1 if the cap is 10ml you only need 1.14ml of shampoo per UK gallon. So half a cap will make a good 4-5 UK gallon mixture at 4000:1


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally, I just use a quick squirt to get a smallish blob in the bucket before mixing it in with my PW


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't believe there's no _after_ photos in here. About to order some of this stuff myself.


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

Good stuff, but still strips wax like s**t


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

It is simply the same as many other citrus wash products but doesn't have the normal water content. It is bound to strip wax if you use it at too high a level!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've just received a 1 US gallon of Citrus Wash Daily- Citrus Based pH NEUTRAL Hyper Concentrated Shampoo with EXTREME SUDS II today. It says on the label use 1oz (30ml) to 1 gallon to strip wax so you will have to follow the correct dilution ratios to avoid this.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Do we know how much is needed in conjunction with snow foam, when used in 1 litre foam lance?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

GaryST220 said:


> Do we know how much is needed in conjunction with snow foam, when used in 1 litre foam lance?


Citrus wash daily which is the same ratio 4000:1



> For Foam Guns / Foam Cannons / Foamers
> 
> * Mix Citrus Wash Clear 1oz products to 16oz of water and reconnect.
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Citrus wash daily which is the same ratio 4000:1


Cheers - so two 1oz squirts through a pump dispenser into a 1 litre foam lance :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

GaryST220 said:


> Cheers - so two 1oz squirts through a pump dispenser into a 1 litre foam lance :thumb:


Yes if you are going to use a litre, otherwise 1 pump to 473ml or rounded up to 500ml of water should do a car.
Looks like you are going to have to experiment and report back to us :thumb::detailer:


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah can do, though not sure how much value my feedback holds - I've been detailing for the past 5 years and I still dont know how much foam to use lol


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

GaryST220 said:


> Yeah can do, though not sure how much value my feedback holds - I've been detailing for the past 5 years and I still dont know how much foam to use lol


Well it's all subjective to how dirty the vehicle is I suppose. Try and get some pictures of the process is possible.

I presume you are using the shampoo as an alternative to snow foam?


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Didn't intend to, should I? Normally I use two squirts of shampoo mixed with two to three squirts of snow foam - it has always gave good results, any less of either and the solution is too lean.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

GaryST220 said:


> Didn't intend to, should I? Normally I use two squirts of shampoo mixed with two to three squirts of snow foam - it has always gave good results, any less of either and the solution is too lean.


If you look at the pictures in the link (post #58) they look pretty good just using the shampoo. If you are mixing I would try 1 squirt of shampoo in your foam mix. As I say you'll have to experiment to get the desired consistency you require.

I've used shampoo in my foam mix to increase the dwell time in the past. I've just changed to another brand of foam and now dwell time is not a problem.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like an idea, I'll use 2oz of shampoo first and alter accordingly if necessary. Will report back in a week or so.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

used this on wednesday. smells nice when filling the bucket but that soon goes.
leaves a very nice gloss and my car had no lsp on it either.
didn't seem to repel water as much as megs gold class, but the after effects are better.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally got round to using it through a lance, so here are my thoughts.

I've previously used 2oz of Shampoo Plus / Hyperwash and 2oz of snow foam in my 1 litre foam lance and have always been happy with the results. Infact if I use 3 or 4oz of snow foam the result is a super thick spray but I'm not sure if its actually any better at cleaning. 

First up I tried 2oz of Citrus Wash and 1oz of snow foam, the results were an instant dissapointment, very runny and nothing but a few bubbles. I noticed that most of the Citrus wash was settling at the bottom of the lance, and no amount of bottle shaking would get it to mix.

I then added an another 1oz of snow foam (so 2oz of each) and the results were noticeably better. Much thicker and it was actually starting to resemble sow foam.

Visually, the foam looked very good towards the end of the bottle and was settling on the car quite well, however I did notice the stuff that was dropping on the tarmac didnt appear as dirty as it usually is.

That said, after pressure washing it off, I dont think I've seen the car so clean after a simple snow foam. Put simply, I'm a bit flummoxed by the results! I look forward to trying it again, perhaps I'll try a new technique.

Sorry for the lack of pictures.


----------

